# Dog/Poodle Books/Magazines



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks!

I got a year of the Whole Dog Journal! good stuff.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I Have: (1) Be The Pack Leader, by Cesar Millan (2) Cesar's Way, by Ceasar Millan

(3) The Toy & Miniature Poodle, by Janice Biniok and Wayne Hunthausen, D.V.M.
(Consulting Veterinary Editor)
(4) Dog Tricks For Dummies, by Sarah Hodgson 
(Author of Puppies For Dummies)
...... Full of fun tricks you can teach your dog .......


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> *Poodle Clipping and Grooming*: _The International Reference_
> Anyone who wants to learn to groom a Poodle needs this book!


_
pp, does this book have enough info and images to be helpful to people like me who are grooming their own dog for show but are not pro groomers?_


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _
> pp, does this book have enough info and images to be helpful to people like me who are grooming their own dog for show but are not pro groomers?_


yes! it's a wonderful book, and you can adapt any of their styles to what you want.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _
> pp, does this book have enough info and images to be helpful to people like me who are grooming their own dog for show but are not pro groomers?_


Yes but I would also invest in The Complete Poodle as they complement each other and both bring different things to the grooming table


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I have this one, it is great for the little ones!

http://www.amazon.com/Little-Dogs-Training-Pint-Sized-Companion/dp/0793805376

Also, this one that is wonderful for newbies, it has help me ALOT!

http://www.amazon.com/Simple-Guide-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1242217444&sr=1-1

It gives a really good flow chart on the order of rings you go into, as well as a good explination on the points system and how it works.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

OK I have so many books and magazines bare with me

The Atlas of Dog Breeds of the World

Encyclopedia of Dog Breeds by D. Caroline Coile Ph.D.

The New Encyclopedia of The Dog by Bruce Fogle

The International Encyclopedia of Dogs by Anne Rogers Clark and Andrew H. Brace 

Legacy of the Dog: The Ultimate Illustrated Guide to over 200 Breeds by Tetsu Yamazaki and Toyoharu Kojima

How to Teach Your Old Dog New Tricks by Ted Baer

Book of the German Shepherd Dog by Anna Katherine Nicholas 

Book of the Poodle by Anna Katherine Nicholas

The Poodle by Anna Katherine Nicholas 

The Complete Dog Book for Kids (American Kennel Club) by American Kennel Club 

The american kennel club breed book 

Show Me! by D. Caroline Coile Ph.D

Positive Training for Show Dogs: Building a Relationship for Success by Vicki Ronchette 


New Secrets of Successful Show Dog Handling by Mario Migliorini Peter Green

I have like many more titles in storage I can't think of the names


Magazines 

Dog USA, The poodle magazines by dog fancy. Poodle variety ( will have some shortly bought some off ebay ) 

Bully breeds magazine 





Soon to be books 

World Atlas of Dog Breeds by Dominique Devito

101 Dog Tricks: Step by Step Activities to Engage, Challenge, and Bond with Your Dog by Kyra Sundance and Chalcy

Positive Gun Dogs: Clicker Training for Sporting Breeds by Jim Barry

The Complete Poodle by Del Dahl

Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference (Howell Reference Books) by Shirlee Kalstone

The Boxer by Anna Katherine Nicholas

Staffordshire Terriers: American Staffordshire Terrier and Staffordshire Bull Terrier by Anna Katherine Nicholas 

The World of Rottweilers by Anna Katherine Nicholas 

Book of the Rottweiler/H-1035 by Anna Nicholas

World of Doberman Pinschers by Anna Katherine Nicholas

I have many more too many to list lol


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE=spoospirit;20740]_
pp, does this book have enough info and images to be helpful to people like me who are grooming their own dog for show but are not pro groomers?_[/QUOTE]

This book is AWESOME!!!!! It doesn't have color images (just black and white), but it's really jam packed full of information - and if you are grooming your own dog - I would really say it's a Must Have!

Also ... Groomer to groomer (magazine) is available for subscription free online at: http://www.groomertogroomer.com/

PS: I won't start listing my books.... since I have a library with books concerning dogs... from first aid to grooming to sheltering! Love reading


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> Yes but I would also invest in The Complete Poodle as they complement each other and both bring different things to the grooming table


_Thank you for the recommendation, pp. I'm going to check Amazon.com for these._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

This book is AWESOME!!!!! It doesn't have color images (just black and white), but it's really jam packed full of information - and if you are grooming your own dog - I would really say it's a Must Have!

Also ... Groomer to groomer (magazine) is available for subscription free online at: http://www.groomertogroomer.com/

PS: I won't start listing my books.... since I have a library with books concerning dogs... from first aid to grooming to sheltering! Love reading [/QUOTE]

_I soooo wish I still had the time to read like I used to. It seems like I do most things by the seat of my pants now with so much to do. But thanks for the second on the recommendation._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> OK I have so many books and magazines bare with me


_
ROXY!! Are you starting a national library??!! :laugh: Seriously, these books contain subjects that are applicable to all sorts of breeds. Are thinking of doing more than just showing Enzo?_


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _
> ROXY!! Are you starting a national library??!! :laugh: Seriously, these books contain subjects that are applicable to all sorts of breeds. Are thinking of doing more than just showing Enzo?_


LOL I have probably 60 books more or less ? I been collecting dog books since I was probably 12 ? 

Well in my teen years I used the training books on my GSD , she knew over 100 commands probably close to 200 ? I would train her DAILY in my front yard. 

I am used to working with GSD's, Rottweilers , pit bull type breeds lol.

As for doing more with Enzo other than showing yes. We would like to get him into hunt testing. ( this is why I was so happy about his performance at the beach) maybe tomorrow or friday I will start training him to hold his breath lol 

I have this agility book also 

Agility Training: The Fun Sport for All Dogs (Howell reference books) by Jane Simmons-Moake


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Love this book, lots of great information in it. 

Great thread, PP.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.hoflin.com/Books/Dog Locomotion.html




This seems to be a good book I plan on getting it, seems pretty hard to get ahold of on other sites besides this on, I checked it out on Amazon and it was selling USED on there for like $175.00! this link it sells for $35 I found it used on ebay for $25 but why get a used on when you can get the new one for $10 more and you know it will be in excellent condition.

http://www.hoflin.com/Books/Books.html They have other books as well, they are the publisher of poodle review, you can order that from them as well.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

the poodle clipping book is brill 
i also have cesars book 

i have lots of diffrent grooming books and genral dog books 

every year i buy a dog world or our dogs annual with all the latest pics of show dogs in i use them all the time as a grooming refrence


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I've been meaning to pick up one of Cesar's books, or a couple of his dvds before our puppy arrives home... 
we've watched about 200 episodes of his show over the last few weeks (PVR is a wonderful thing!) so I feel like I can be pack leader... how do you feel his training methods work with poodles? I can honestly say, I've NEVER seen a Standard on his show, and to me that is a good sign for the breed!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

*heather* said:


> I've been meaning to pick up one of Cesar's books, or a couple of his dvds before our puppy arrives home...
> we've watched about 200 episodes of his show over the last few weeks (PVR is a wonderful thing!) so I feel like I can be pack leader... how do you feel his training methods work with poodles? I can honestly say, I've NEVER seen a Standard on his show, and to me that is a good sign for the breed!


I think his training methods work great with any breed, they are done in a manner that is natural for a dog, leadership establishment and respect according to rank...as far as never seeing a standard on his show, he has a standard himself in his pack at the rehabilitation center..of course it is shaved down, so you may not have recognized it as one lol! I love Cesar! I also like Victoria though! :hail:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I like Ceasar and have used what I've learned on his show to help me train my spoos. He has such a wonderful and natural approach.
_


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I just received the Kalstone book on Poodle Grooming. I've only flipped through it but it looks great! Very informative! My only complaint would be the pictures are all black and white, but they're still very detailed. I'm waiting on The Complete Poodle to be delivered.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you haven't read it, Travels with Charley by John Steinbeck. A true life story of him taking his Standard Poodle across the US. The Dog Rules- sweet and hilarious!! Magazines: Poodle Review, Poodle Showcase and Dogs in Canada- Annual issue (Out next month) is fabulous with info on all breeds.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions for books on 'non frou-frou' poodles &/or hand signals for dogs? 
I would like to find out about more than just the basic commands. 
Will also be horseback riding with our dog so need to know commands & signals for that.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

A great and invaluable book for Dog training is the book "The Dog Listener" by Jan Fennell. This book provided me with heaps of information on training dogs and the pack leader, and has help me form my ideas to what they are today.
I have only read the 1st book, but plan on reading more.

http://www.janfennellthedoglistener.com/


----------

